# 3 Plywood Tanks



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

I've thrown together 3 tanks for the owner of "Amazon Aquatics" based in Tennessee. These 3 "boxes" will be holding tanks for his (Roy) fish. I just built these today with the help of a buddy, and they still have a bit of work to be done. Hopefully I'll finish them up tomorrow or Thursday!

Oh yeah, and someone should buy that motorcycle $1000 takes it

1987 Yamaha FZ 600 (Yellow/Purple)


----------



## lightning2004 (Jun 25, 2005)

the girl..how much for the girl?


----------



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

Free


----------



## Slim (Jan 9, 2005)

Whos the girl B? Do you work with her?


----------



## JAC (Jan 19, 2004)

Wow, you have some awesome skills man, I speacially dig that motorcycle shaped tank you built







.


----------



## ~Silly~Spy (Mar 12, 2005)

haha she has her outback shirt on







how big are those tanks gonna be? they look small..


----------



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

They are Only 58 Gallons Each. Here's another pic from today, It's like 20 degrees outside I'm freezing muh ass off so no sealing them today, maybe tomorrow.


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

wow whats the dimentions and no glass front? nice job man


----------



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

He doesn't want glass fronts, becasue they are just holding tanks, nothing special. They are 15" wide 12" tall and 84.5" long


----------



## xneon (Sep 18, 2005)

When u building a coffin tank???that would look cool!


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

nice job, B. Rodgers


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

henry 79 said:


> nice job, B. Rodgers


Henry79, what's with that avatar? looks like she's pushing one out :rasp:


----------



## deezdrama (Jul 9, 2005)

cool- and hey....lets see some more pics of your girl!


----------



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

LoL Deez, that's my girl's sister she's 24, single, and a VIRGIN


----------



## dipset.taliban (Sep 8, 2005)

hey i mite be coming out to nebraska in that case...


----------



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

Good Luck With That, This May Help You...

Qualifications To Date My Sister-In-Law

1) No Smoking
2) No Drinking
3) No Bad Music
4) No Swearing
5) No Dirty Jokes
6) Must Be Taller Than 6'
7) Must Be Younger Than 24 Years Old
8) Must Attend Church 2 to 3 Times A Week


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

lol sweet man, how big are HER tanks


----------



## myles (Feb 27, 2005)

well thank god for *jhb*







enyways does the B in ur name stand for Blainey? cuz u look alot like someone i met a cuple years ago.


----------



## spacealien (Sep 18, 2005)

What are you using to frame the glass? Metal or wood or what?

Oh yeah, nice bike... wasn't Tom Cruise riding that in Top Gun?


----------



## GlassblowRBPown (Apr 4, 2005)

whats with the qualifications for the lady, ha, sounds like ur lookin for a melvin, sorry, but the churchy people weird me out.
your tanks are crazy, no glass, hmm


----------



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

yup, he didn't want any glass


----------



## Slim (Jan 9, 2005)

Yes that was the bike the director bought tom cruise during the making of top gun. Its an exact replica of the one in the movie except painted the way TOM wanted it painted.


----------



## dipset.taliban (Sep 8, 2005)

B. Rodgers said:


> Good Luck With That, This May Help You...
> 
> Qualifications To Date My Sister-In-Law
> 
> ...


I got #6 and 7 goin for me but the rest i cant lie about :rasp:


----------



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

=)


----------



## deezdrama (Jul 9, 2005)

1) No Smoking-um i smoke like a broke stove but am quitting my 25th b-day which is in nov
2) No Drinking-um I used to be an alc-ee but dont drink much anymore
3) No Bad Music- um-I like bad music but dont have time to listen to any music
4) No Swearing-um im just fucked there
5) No Dirty Jokes-ok
6) Must Be Taller Than 6'-what about 6' even?
7) Must Be Younger Than 24 Years Old-um what about 24 even
8) Must Attend Church 2 to 3 Times A Week- um I believe in god and pray but church isnt my thing

Um I better fax this resume to someone else-LOL - she is kinda hot tho- but she'd fall in love and id fall asleep-LOL j/k

She has a nice B














TTY!


----------



## xneon (Sep 18, 2005)

dont think them tanks woulda survived this jack-hammer!


----------



## adultswim (Oct 21, 2004)

I know of a special operation that can fix your sister in laws problem its called a slipamadickdaher, she'll love it. She's striking a bit of a whoreish pose for a prude.


----------



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

she's a tease


----------



## Slim (Jan 9, 2005)

B. Rodgers said:


> she's a tease


Arent all women? Man If they arent id better trade mine in quick.


----------



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

Coats of Resin Applied Today, 6 Coats So Far All 3 bottoms and all 3 Backs


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

looking good


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

B. Rodgers said:


> Coats of Resin Applied Today, 6 Coats So Far All 3 bottoms and all 3 Backs


whoa if you made a system that stacked like that it would be damn sexy.


----------



## deezdrama (Jul 9, 2005)

that would be a f*cking awesome book shelf style wall of tanks If they had glass fronts and setup like that with a serra in each one.


----------



## Slim (Jan 9, 2005)

lo0oking good so far B. Keep it up. Let me know when you go down there.


----------



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

Tinkerbelle said:


> Coats of Resin Applied Today, 6 Coats So Far All 3 bottoms and all 3 Backs


whoa if you made a system that stacked like that it would be damn sexy.
[/quote]

Those 3 tanks are being sent off to TN for a guy who needs them as holding tanks for a business he runs.

I'm going to be building 3 like them, but I'll have glass in mine and they will be stacked like that and built into a wall. I'll have pics of them too!


----------

